# OK not really a Villan, but this needs to be done



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

So, On friday Im going to have a little fun, This is something that needs to be done, On a jessejava187 scale of 1-10 on fun this will be a 8, so no matter if i know you or not be scared cuz this will hurt enough to make you take notice, if any of of my JL friends want in, LMK, but this going to fast and swift. Get out the rye bread grandma its grand salami time


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I was hopin' you might bring your target list to Team WA on Saturday.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

You guys are such aholes. Where is swingofbirches when I need him. Damn Texas members can't get their s___ together.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Ya'll should change your motto to "Please don't mess with Texas... please?"

ound:

:rofl:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Ya'll should change your motto to "Please don't mess with Texas... please?"
> 
> ound:
> 
> :rofl:


As I said, aholes incapable of taking pictures.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I admit that a large contingent of Team WA is completely camera illiterate.

And I admit I'm an asshole. 

But none of us live in Texas... and that's what matters. :amen:
:usa::first:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> As I said, aholes incapable of taking pictures.


 I thought we went over this, we suck a pics, but kick your ass in cigars, we only smoke the best in the NW


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

screw both of you.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

is this a state war or what? very interesting sounds like there may be a massacre in a states near future....


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

kRaZe15 said:


> is this a state war or what? very interesting sounds like there may be a massacre in a states near future....


 No before the thread jack, this has nothing to do with any of those clowns lol


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

kRaZe15 said:


> is this a state war or what? very interesting sounds like there may be a massacre in a states near future....


Furthermore, I don't think we'd win the state war. Team WA is way more organized.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> You guys are such aholes. Where is swingofbirches when I need him. Damn Texas members can't get their s___ together.


Oh I'm here!!!! Even though I'm not exactly sure what's going on. LOL Although I get the feeling that I would need to reside in either WA or TX to really get it anyway. My uncle does live in Texas though and I am the other half of Team Charlie so with that said ...

HERE COMES THE CAVALRY!!!! CHARGE!!!! (horns sounding, drums beating , majestic flags waving ... the whole nine)
:llama::llama::llama::llama::llama:
(what you're actually seeing above are llamas ... what I'd hoped you'd see is something more appropriately represents "the cavalry". However, with no cavalry emoticon available you'll all just have to make due by pretending that the llamas are actually horses and that they're being ridden by sword weilding dragoons ... no not dragon, dragoon)


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Oh I'm here!!!! Even though I'm not exactly sure what's going on. LOL Although I get the feeling that I would need to reside in either WA or TX to really get it anyway. My uncle does live in Texas though and I am the other half of Team Charlie so with that said ...
> 
> HERE COMES THE CAVALRY!!!! CHARGE!!!! (horns sounding, drums beating , majestic flags waving ... the whole nine)
> :llama::llama::llama::llama::llama:
> (what you're actually seeing above are llamas ... what I'd hoped you'd see is something more appropriately represents "the cavalry". However, with no cavalry emoticon available you'll all just have to make due by pretending that the llamas are actually horses and that they're being ridden by sword weilding dragoons ... no not dragon, dragoon)


LOL. Llanas? Friking Llamas? Well, if I squint real hard I see reindeer. On donner, on Blitzen.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

dyieldin said:


> LOL. Llanas? Friking Llamas? Well, if I squint real hard I see reindeer. On donner, on Blitzen.


Look ... i'd have preferred an actual cavalry emoticon but in a pinch I'm sure a herd of charging llamas would do. Not only are they disarmingly silly to look at but they also spit (not unlike camels).

... and for the record, if there were no llamas, alpacas would also work. 

Either way ... Team Charlie sticks together!!! 
Enjoy your evenings.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Charlie 1:









Charlie 2:









But ya'll ain't got shiz on how Team WA rolls. We'll bust out the drive-by!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Charlie 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap! Masterfully done, Chris. Too bad you're on the other side of this line in the sand.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

You're welcome on this side, Mr. Birches. You need not associate yourself with riffraff.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Oh snap! Masterfully done, Chris. Too bad you're on the other side of this line in the sand.


 We all know you 2 have no chance, I only come out for something big, this will be big and youll need to respect your puff `elder. lol and tell me how awesome this bomb is going be lol


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Jesse's right Charlies... If you read the first post of this thread, we should all be shaking in our boots. 

:focus:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Jesse's right Charlies... If you read the first post of this thread, we should all be shaking in our boots.
> 
> :focus:


 thank you even if i jack your threads all the time lol


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

r'spekt mah eldars :nod:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I admit that a large contingent of Team WA is completely camera illiterate.
> 
> And I admit I'm an asshole.
> 
> ...


ohhhhhh that's gota hurt !!:yield::drama:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> No before the thread jack, this has nothing to do with any of those clowns lol


Everywere there is WAR!! opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> ohhhhhh that's gota hurt !!:yield::drama:


Let's just hope the Texas mail people never get that package to Raph.

OK back to topic now...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Team WA's tactical delivery always lands on target, Raph knows. Now watch what happens when Jesse hits launch in 2 days and counting.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I admit that a large contingent of Team WA is completely camera illiterate.
> 
> And I admit I'm an asshole.
> 
> ...


Well said Brother. :amen: But we do excel at what Texas seems rather small in er make that two items :twisted:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Let's just hope the Texas mail people never get that package to Raph.
> 
> OK back to topic now...


Charlie I am not getting involve in this one Bro! I am looking forward to the finial outcome!! :yo:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> screw both of you.


Oh look out, Charlies having a little sook! LMAO. You need to admit that the two ronnies/ charlies will never be able to compete with TJL.

Now, I know who the target is and all I can say is *There is a massive injustice being carried out!*. I have even seen pictures of what this reprobate is doing to certain cigar related items and it doesnt bare thinking how this could be going on.:jaw: :spank:









Jesse has decided enough is enough and is going nuts trying to correct this travesty.









It's gonna be big people, a helmet aint gonna do it on this one. Dont worry about your letterbox as the truck is gonna back over it, up the wall and drop this one straight through the roof (Being that the package wont fit through the door).


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Santa Anna thought he was riding pretty high too until he was missing his cork leg and surrounded by angry Texans shouting "Remember The Alamo". 

Moral of the story? Don't Farg With Texas or they'll destroy you in under 20min and will take your prosthetic leg and never give it back!

Just saying ... lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Santa Anna thought he was riding pretty high too until he was missing his cork leg and surrounded by angry Texans shouting "Remember The Alamo".
> 
> Moral of the story? Don't Farg With Texas or they'll destroy you in under 20min and will take your prosthetic leg and never give it back!
> 
> Just saying ... lol


It's gonna take a lot longer than 20 minutes to succeed over me. BTW, have my third leg mate! ROTFLMAO. :lock1::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Pfft, you WA guys aren't as scary as you think you are. More like a mild surprise than a holy terror....


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I have no objections to Team WA and the destruction of the target, I think I might know who it is.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> On a jessejava187 scale of 1-10 on fun this will be a 8, so no matter if i know you or not be scared cuz this will hurt enough to make you take notice................


_DAMN!_ :fear:

Ya'll know the Jesse scale is much like the Richter Scale right?

*RUN__!!!!!!!!!!* :scared:

**************************



Magnate said:


> I admit that a large contingent of Team WA is completely camera illiterate.
> 
> And I admit I'm an asshole.
> 
> But none of us live in Texas... and that's what matters.


Hhahaahhahahahahahahaahhahahaha :rofl:

***************************



> Dyieldin
> LOL. Llanas? Friking Llamas? Well, if I squint real hard I see reindeer. On donner, on Blitzen.


Snahahahahahhaahahahahahaa!!!! ound:

****************************************



Magnate said:


> Charlie 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jahahahahahhaahahahahahahaa!!

Youse Guys are killin me here! And it's just page 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lock1::rofl:ound:

Thanks a bunch!!! :sniff:

Hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa!!

Errrrrrrr.... you know what they say right?

Comedy and Tragedy are very close Relatives!

{translation =} *"While your laughin.... ya better start packin!"*



I'm frikkin _*OUT A HERE!*_ :bolt:

.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

What in the cornbread hell we got ova herrrrrrrre?

Sounds like some crazh Ish going on!! Git R done!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0265 2123 60

The Justice League has spoke


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0265 2123 60
> 
> The Justice League has spoke


:banana::cheer2::banana:arty::cheer2::banana:

YouTube - Prediction for the Fight

YouTube - Pain

.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0265 2123 60
> 
> The Justice League has spoke


He warned ya didnt he? ound:ound::spy:

A brother should disappear off the forum in a day or two, being that he shall resemble a meat puzzle at the opening of the parcel. Watch for Ducky turning up to reassemble the bits.:bathbaby:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0265 2123 60
> 
> The Justice League has spoke


Hmmm, did someone say superhero team up?...

Maybe, or maybe not. Stay tuned folks!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

WOW! Sounds like this is gonna get better real soon. The schrapnel spread is gonna be enormous!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0265 2123 60
> 
> The Justice League has spoke


Justice League latest member - Jessejava with the power to blur the most clear plctures. To darken the brightest day. miscolor cigars to green with mold ( oh wait thats mvorbrodt)


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> Justice League latest member - Jessejava with the power to blur the most clear plctures. To darken the brightest day. miscolor cigars to green with mold ( oh wait thats mvorbrodt)


latest? I'm a OG JL, you need to read your history my friend, LOL or you'll get dealt with


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> latest? I'm a OG JL, you need to read your history my friend, LOL or you'll get dealt with


If its not in wikipedia, it didn't happen. :rofl:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Careful Jason, or you'll grow into a target puffer fish. 

Guess how I know. :behindsofa:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Careful Jason, or you'll grow into a target puffer fish.
> 
> Guess how I know. :behindsofa:


And ask UnsafeGraphics about what happened when he taunted TJL. He had to buy a new humi.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

The words and actions of The Plano Kid in no way represent the opinions of the rest of the State of Texas. Carry on.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

ah how did I miss this.

lost Texan here. Remember the ALAMO!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

zitro_joe said:


> Remember the ALAMO!


 is in the middle of a shopping mall..... I've got to admit that I was shocked the first time I saw the alamo.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Detailed Results:
Processed through Sort Facility, June 21, 2010, 1:06 am, FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 18, 2010
I could have walked it to FEDWAY by now


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

bigslowrock said:


> is in the middle of a shopping mall..... I've got to admit that I was shocked the first time I saw the alamo.


ha..well. to be fair - The Alamo was there waaaay before the shopping area. It wasnt moved there or anything.

That did take awhile for such a short trip.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*"Boldly Going At the Speed of Glaciers!" *:bolt:

ound:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0265 2123 60
> 
> the justice league has spoke


 why is this not moving? Lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> why is this not moving? Lol


Maybe TLODI work at the postal service? LMAO


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> why is this not moving? Lol


Is someone at Team WA trying to get a good picture of it... that could explain the delay.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Is someone at Team WA trying to get a good picture of it... that could explain the delay.


 Its going somewhere else just no update on tracking for it, forever, it should have been there yesterday


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm glad I know this is gonna do some damage when it hits... otherwise, this is looking distinctly "Team Charlie" bro...


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

This whole Wa vs Tx thing is amusing. I may have to get involved. Though I am not sure on what side. Part of me wants to defend home turf while the other would sooner ally himself with Team Rocket than Team Charlie.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

We're prepared.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> This whole Wa vs Tx thing is amusing. I may have to get involved. Though I am not sure on what side. Part of me wants to defend home turf while the other would sooner ally himself with Team Rocket than Team Charlie.


Come with us Patrick we Love Texas, It's just the Charlies are so damn cute :eyebrows:
and easy to go into tantrum mode! Yo Bro!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Come with us Patrick we Love Texas, It's just the Charlies are so damn cute :eyebrows:
> and easy to go into tantrum mode! Yo Bro!


See, that is just it. I KNOW how you and JJ roll and the both of you could take the Texas contingent single handedly. They have NO CHANCE AT ALL with the current alignment. Now me joining the home team would definitely shift the balance of power. Not sure I could take either of you, but you know how I roll. I could take a helluva swing. Maybe cancel you out if nothing else. For now, I am content with seeing Team Rookie get slapped around a little. I'll keep my allegiances to myself for the time being.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> I'm glad I know this is gonna do some damage when it hits... otherwise, this is looking distinctly "Team Charlie" bro...


Thanks for that. It's not my fault USPS lost a package for a week or two. Anyways, I believe we have another mission tonight. Not like you would know anything about it.



Bigtotoro said:


> This whole Wa vs Tx thing is amusing. I may have to get involved. Though I am not sure on what side. Part of me wants to defend home turf while the other would sooner ally himself with Team Rocket than Team Charlie.


There's goes loyalty.



Bigtotoro said:


> See, that is just it. I KNOW how you and JJ roll and the both of you could take the Texas contingent single handedly. They have NO CHANCE AT ALL with the current alignment.


I believe I first stated that Texas had no shot. Your lack of loyalty adds to my comments about our lack of organization.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> See, that is just it. I KNOW how you and JJ roll and the both of you could take the Texas contingent single handedly. They have NO CHANCE AT ALL with the current alignment. Now me joining the home team would definitely shift the balance of power. Not sure I could take either of you, but you know how I roll. I could take a helluva swing. Maybe cancel you out if nothing else. For now, I am content with seeing Team Rookie get slapped around a little. I'll keep my allegiances to myself for the time being.


Okay Bro here's some on me op2:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks for that. It's not my fault USPS lost a package for a week or two. Anyways, I believe we have another mission tonight. Not like you would know anything about it.
> 
> There's goes loyalty.
> 
> I believe I first stated that Texas had no shot. Your lack of loyalty adds to my comments about our lack of organization.


Nobody settled in Texas because they were a team player.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> See, that is just it. I KNOW how you and JJ roll and the both of you could take the Texas contingent single handedly. They have NO CHANCE AT ALL with the current alignment. Now me joining the home team would definitely shift the balance of power. Not sure I could take either of you, but you know how I roll. I could take a helluva swing. Maybe cancel you out if nothing else. For now, I am content with seeing Team Rookie get slapped around a little. I'll keep my allegiances to myself for the time being.


 You and me have been buds on here since the charlies were smoking grape swisers, the funny thing is this has thread and bomb that should have already hit, has nothing to do with the NW or TX boys, You know me, I hit folks that no clue and most times dont know me, Wild7Even got in on this on too. Patrick youll always be a home teamer lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> You and me have been buds on here since the charlies were smoking grape swisers, the funny thing is this has thread and bomb that should have already hit, has nothing to do with the NW or TX boys, You know me, I hit folks that no clue and most times dont know me, Wild7Even got in on this on too. Patrick youll always be a home teamer lol


Well said and I agree Patrick will always be a Brother :kiss:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

See, I didn't want no beefs with Patrick either!! But, Team Charlie and its allies... that's another story.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> See, I didn't want no beefs with Patrick either!! But, Team Charlie and its allies... that's another story.


_Because no one in Team WA has helped Team Charlie in their endeavors._


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> _Because no one in Team WA has helped Team Charlie in their endeavors._


We sent you how many boxes? :rockon: Team WA was a part of that Charlie :rockon:

Patrick was the cause we all are just the tool.  :tongue:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stop steping on my thread lol


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> We sent you how many boxes? :rockon: Team WA was a part of that Charlie :rockon:
> 
> Patrick was the cause we all are just the tool.  :tongue:


I'll go to the shame corner now. :spider:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Wow!!!!*

Wheels within wheels what? :dunno:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> ...............I'll keep my allegiances to myself for the time being.


*Kinky__!!!*
We like that about you :eyebrows:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Stop steping on my thread lol


Okay fine, Charlie can I join your group?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Cue the *"Shark Music!"*






.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> .
> 
> Cue the *"Shark Music!"*
> 
> .


Whatcha think Phil will the Charlies let me in?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> *Kinky__!!!*
> We like that about you :eyebrows:
> 
> .


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Whatcha think Phil will the Charlies let me in?


Well.... as much as that would require some major Geographic realigning... and require some redistricting of some zip codes...
I would have to be inclined to think "yea", cause you would be an asset to any team, any time... any where.

:usa2:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


>


:thumb:
Nothing says "Debauchery and Despotism" like Good Ol Headly Lamar! ound: :rofl:

ound:

Thanks for the Belly Laugh!!

.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Apology to Dave. Had a blonde moment & that wasnt funny so I deleted it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Be wary of Dave, he'll "Borrow" all ya smokes Charlie. How do you think he got so many, Hmmmm? :boink::lol::r:focus:


Hum what are you saying?

:focus:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hum what are you saying?
> 
> :focus:


Nothing Dave, just playing with ya. I'm off to the naughty corner as well. :mmph::tape2::focus:

Post edited & apology offered Dave. That was in no way meant as an insult or to insinuate anything.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry if we got out of control on your thread Jesse, :focus:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Sorry if we got out of control on your thread Jesse, :focus:


it's cool, just don't get in with team chucks, your stuck with sean and I, for life lol I really just can't wait for this bomb to land so I can close this thing lol


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> it's cool, just don't get in with team chucks, your stuck with sean and I, for life lol I really just can't wait for this bomb to land so I can close this thing lol


This is finally moving again, I was almost convinced that the fine postal employees in Federal Way were smoking some good cigars down there, but then I remembered that they're not UPS LOL!!!

Stay tuned for the carnage!!

ps. 4 Life Dave!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/271580-there-no-justice.html

God Im just glad it made it USPS had me worried


----------

